# Kastking



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Does anyone own one? I'm pretty skeptical about them,price tells me to back off.And I'm also thinking paid promotion and testaments.I could be totally wrong butttttttttt!!!!! I've been burned before.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I bought a spool of their fluorokote line a few months ago and it is pretty good line. I can't speak for their reels though, but they have some good reviews on other bass forums.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks,the price is right, but I could only find it on amazon prime and $99.00 for a membership brings it to about $150. and I really don't shop amazon.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think they sell direct from the kastking website. You could give that a shot.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

check out ebay.
sherman


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

James F said:


> Thanks,the price is right, but I could only find it on amazon prime and $99.00 for a membership brings it to about $150. and I really don't shop amazon.





sherman51 said:


> check out ebay.
> sherman


You don't have to sign up for prime. You can just order the reel and pay for shipping. You will most likely have to pay for shipping on there web site. Funny you asked that question cause I was looking at kastking reels today because of the price. Love to get the input.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

I just ran across the thread and thought I could give some feedback. I've been fishing Bass Pro reels for 15 years. I just recently had to repair three of them I did it myself for a total of $12. I just picked up a Kast King legend for $39 I've only been using it for 2 weeks now but I am very impressed. Obviously I cannot speak to the longevity and the posts on YouTube are questionable due to the relationship like Kastking. TIme will tell. My one concern is when time comes to replace parts will I be able to get them as easily as I get them from Bass Pro. When I had issues with the bass pro fishing reels I called their repair pulling what problems was having they recommended the parts sent them to me. SInce I take my reels apart to clean and service them it was no problem for me to install the parts. Their parts recommendations were right on


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

I have been using the kk sparticus baitcast for a year now and like it. No issues and I've pulled in a little bit of everything with it. Not sure about repair or bearing sizes but it is easy to maintain as far as lubes go. KK sells them direct on feebay and they have the best prices on them. Drag works well also.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

I hope this thread continues. I purchased a Abu mid summer with magnetic control. I like it but soon realized I must be a baboon on my initial cast that's where my nests begin. I have slowed down be I need practice. So i'm looking at KK's Assassin slower gears and a m/m/f in the Perigee rod instead of a m/h/f I purchased for my Abu it seems a bit stiff. I think KK sales practice is ok on Amazon I think it keeps prices down some. Lets here more on or about the KK.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Check out DEBO'S Fishing on You Tube a character for sure. A lot of KK's info.

Gene


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

I have 4 Bass Pro baitcast reels and a Pflueger. I purchased a KastKing Royal legend and a a KastKing Centron spinning reel a couple of months ago. I fish 5 days /week. I like both reels but I am so impressed with the Royal Legend I just purchased two more to replace my Bass Pro Extreme and Pflueger freshwater reels. The KastKing is smooth, long casting and with proper adjustment almost backlash free. Bassresource.com has a lot of feedback on these reels in their forum.
I am currently looking at a Piscifun for my saltwater reel because of their sealed bearings.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Bit the bullet last week. Amazon had the KK Assassin at its price of 59.00 with a 15.00 discount so I ordered one
along with the Perigee Rod. Rec'd. the rod back a few days and this tiny little guy today. Mounted the reel and
gave them a good look and impressed. Probably put a dab
of lube here and there and load 10# P-line for practicing
while I decide which way to go with permanent line choice. The lil'womans eyes got about as big as the reel, OH OH !!!


----------

